# Transfert DVD iMac vers iPad



## BIROC (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai copié, avec un ripper, un DVD sur Itunes. Sur l'IMAC, ça marche. (extension m4v)
Lors de la synchro Imac-Ipad un message : ce DVD n'a pu être synchronisé car il ne peur être lu sur cet IPAD
Quelles peuvent être les causes, sachant que d'habitude tout fonctionne.
Je suis tjrs sur Maveric
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2014)

Un codec mal configuré.

Il fallait faire ton encode compatible iBidules, soit par QuickTime X, soit par Handbrake.


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2014)

Mais surtout, tu as posté au mauvais endroit !
On déménage


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2014)

Débit trop haut ou quelque chose comme ça. il faut réencoder.


----------



## cillab (29 Novembre 2014)

BIROC a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai copié, avec un ripper, un DVD sur Itunes. Sur l'IMAC, ça marche. (extension m4v)
> Lors de la synchro Imac-Ipad un message : ce DVD n'a pu être synchronisé car il ne peur être lu sur cet IPAD
> ...





bonjour 

j'ais enregistrer des dvd sur ITUNES je les passes de mon Imac sur le lecteur VLC il passe sur mon Ipad lorque je me mets sur VLC  logiciel installer aussi sur mon Ipad Air


----------

